# SYDNEY | Parramatta Square | 154m | 34 fl | 84m | 17 fl | 66m | 14 fl | U/C



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

New commercial towers planned for Parramatta, Sydney's second CBD.



upwards said:


> *4 PSQ & 6 PSQ 30-38 Darcy Street *
> 
> Some of the documents have been posted - some renders etc below
> 
> I will post more details (heights, levels) when the other docs are posted..





Panther Power said:


> *Twin towers given green light in CBD development*
> 
> PARRAMATTA Square is taking shape, with the first plans for commercial towers revealed this week, set to raise the standard of office space in the CBD.
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1643707&page=40


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

X-Post 17-04-18



Parra 1 said:


> The Core Is Huge!!
> 
> 
> Parramatta Square Work 17.4.2018 1 by Parracity, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

06/01/19




























posted by Skyscrapersarethebst in the local forum


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

2019-03-23_07-37-35 by formsy, on Flickr


2019-03-23_07-37-04 by formsy, on Flickr


2019-03-23_07-39-45 by formsy, on Flickr


2019-03-23_07-35-06 by formsy, on Flickr


2019-03-23_07-33-19 by formsy, on Flickr


2019-03-23_07-32-22 by formsy, on Flickr


2019-03-23_07-34-17 by formsy, on Flickr


2019-03-23_07-32-51 by formsy, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Update*



ArthurDayne said:


>


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Photo by @xing_lin


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Australian Property Tycoon Lang Walker Bullish About Future, With New Projects In The Pipeline*
June 7, 2021
Forbes _Excerpt_

With the pandemic driving office vacancy rates in Australia to 12%, the highest in over two decades, one would expect the founder of the one of the country’s largest privately held property companies to be cautious. Instead, Lang Walker of Walker Corp. says: “I am unbelievably bullish about what we’re doing and where Australia’s going.”

...

Typical of the projects Walker is now developing is the A$3.2 billion Parramatta Square project in Sydney’s western suburbs, which broke ground in 2017. Expected to be fully completed next year, the project will feature Australia’s biggest office tower, with 120,000 square meters of total floor space, and cover 3 hectares. Tenants for Parramatta Square include the New South Wales state government and Westpac.

More : Australian Property Tycoon Lang Walker Bullish About Future, With New Projects In The Pipeline


----------

